# Du Palm©, du KamaSutra, et autres bondieuseries



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

On vit une époque formidable. Une de mes amies numériques (je n'ai pas dit virtuelle), me dit, l'autre jour, au détour d'une conversation, qu'elle dispose, dans son Palm©, de jipègues de toutes les positions classiques du kamasutra.
Tout de suite, elle rajoute : "mais c'est pas très pratique dans le feu de l'action". :rateau:

Ça vous semble incroyable ? Pourtant, ce document en atteste, ce palm contient bien la dernière version de Tiger. Jugez par vous-même :









Comme nous devisions gaiement sur la nécessité d'initier un certain nombre de nos contemporains à la chose libertine, et des mérites comparés de la grenouille à la nage et de l'étreinte du panda, l'idée saugrenue m'est donc apparue : "Et si je demandais à mes contemporains ce qu'ils en pensent ?".

Alors, ami(e)s des gadgets numériques et de la libido maîtrisée, dites moi tout : 
- quelle est votre position préférée ?
- quel est votre gadget électronique le plus fantasmatique ?
- connaissez-vous la diiférence entre un clitoris et un légo ?





Attention, je vous rappelle les termes de la charte, intraitables : _
"En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu faux, diffamatoire, injurieux, vulgaire, haineux, harcelant, obscène, sacrilège, orienté sexuellement, menaçant, violant la vie privée d'une personne, ou de quelques autres manières impropres légalement. Vous ne devrez pas non plus publier de contenu soumis aux droits d'auteur à moins que ce droit vous appartienne ou appartienne au Forum."_

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ami(e)s des gadgets numériques et de la libido maîtrisée, dites moi tout :
> - quelle est votre position préférée ?
> - quel est votre gadget électronique le plus fantasmatique ?
> - connaissez-vous la diiférence entre un clitoris et un légo ?
> ...



à rappeler au rédacteur ou aux futurs posteurs


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - quelle est votre position préférée ?
> - quel est votre gadget électronique le plus fantasmatique ?
> - connaissez-vous la diiférence entre un clitoris et un légo ?
> :love:



*bes dis donc *

tu es bien curieux toi 


sache monsieur que  j'ai pas besoin d'un palm *moi * pour faire le necessaire !!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

Me faut une chaise un miroir sur pied, un bout de ruban (deux c'est mieux) et imagine le reste


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

Me faut une chaise un miroir sur pied, un bout de ruban (deux c'est mieux) et imagine le reste* 


*j'oubliais une partenaire détendue


----------



## joanes (7 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi un légo?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2005)

rezba 6900 DPI a dit:
			
		

> l'autre jour, au détour d'une conversation, qu'elle dispose, dans son Palm©, de jipègues de toutes les positions classiques du kamasutra.



On imagine assez bien le détour


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à rappeler au rédacteur ou aux futurs posteurs



Aux futurs posteurs. 
Le rédacteur n'a tenu en aucun cas de propos faux. Ni diffamatoire ou attentant à la vie privée. Ni injurieux ou vulgaire ou haineux. Ni harcelant ou obcène. Ni sacrilège ou menaçant. Et orienté sexuellement, on ne sait pas trop ce que ça veut dire, mais ça ne me semble pas.

En tout cas, va falloir surfer sur la crête de la charte pour être intéressant dans les réponses, ça oui !


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

LOL   
Palmasutra est un classique des utilisateurs de Palm. Je n'en connais pas un seul qui ne l'ait pas quelque part sur son bidule 

D'ailleurs voici où le télécharger... (avant que vous ne fassiez cramer Google en le cherchant)


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette carving girl a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en connais pas un seul qui ne l'ait pas quelque part sur son bidule



Voyez-vous ça ! Voici bien les propos d'une descendeuse chevronnée


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> LOL
> Palmasutra est un classique des utilisateurs de Palm. Je n'en connais pas un seul qui ne l'ait pas quelque part sur son bidule



 ou une seule... aussi...    



Ça c'est la PAlmAttitude©


----------



## Muti (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Me faut une chaise un miroir sur pied, un bout de ruban (deux c'est mieux) et imagine le reste*
> 
> 
> *j'oubliais une partenaire détendue


je ne peux pas fournir le miroir et la chaise vu que l'huissier est passé ce matin mais j'ai bien un bout de ruban qui traine et je suis très détendue


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Ben moi je l'ai sur mon T3, bien sûr  et mon ami aussi...


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Palmasutra ?
Ah m...., c'est un sujet pour golf et baloo, alors !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Palmasutra ?
> Ah m...., c'est un sujet pour golf et baloo, alors !



un périphérique qui doit le rester...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à rappeler au rédacteur ou aux futurs posteurs



Sacré Lemmy, en dépit de ton statut de vénérable sage, tu n'as toujours rien compris à la charte   

Tu es peut être plus calé en Palm/PocketPc-Kama-Sutra : N'y aurait-il pas une position dite du sandwich ? Parce que moi j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> N'y aurait-il pas une position dite du sandwich ? Parce que moi j'aime bien



être le pain ou le jambon ?


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> elle dispose, dans son Palm©, de jipègues de toutes les positions classiques du kamasutra.



Les classiques, d'accord, mais les pas classiques alors ?
Plus le droit d'être baroque ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

C'est plus qu'un simple périphérique... et bien plus utile que la plupart dans ce genre de cas 



ps : c'est moi ou le site est affreusement lent ?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Notez qu'un palm equipe d'une petite cordelette "tour de cour" et avec le stylo dans la bouche (ok elle est facile  ) ... ca doit pas etre tout les jours simple les galipettes !!!


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Notez qu'un palm equipe d'une petite cordelette "tour de cour" et avec le stylo dans la bouche (ok elle est facile  ) ... ca doit pas etre tout les jours simple les galipettes !!!


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus qu'un simple périphérique... et bien plus utile que la plupart dans ce genre de cas
> 
> 
> 
> ps : c'est moi ou le site est affreusement lent ?


 
PS: Ca rame depuis ce matin je trouve !!!


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Tiens, je viens de me prendre quelques petits points de réputation en moins pour ce post-là. 

"Quelle hypocrisie... te plains pas d'avoir du boulot à modérer après..."

Vous m'avez déjà vu me plaindre sérieusement ? 
C'est fou ce que certaines réactions peuvent être vindicatives, dès qu'on touche du doigt les choses de la vie digitale...


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Faut vite réparer cette injustice :love:   
Moi j'ai bien rigolé, le coup du Palmasutra c'est un joke qu'on se fait tout le temps entre palmistes.


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Faut vite réparer cette injustice :love:
> Moi j'ai bien rigolé, le coup du Palmasutra c'est un joke qu'on se fait tout le temps entre palmistes.



Bon, d'accord. :love:
Mais ça sert à quoi, d'avoir le kamasutra dans son palm?
Les japonais, ils avaient les estampes. Ils les accrochaient dans les boudoirs et les chambres, ça stimulait leur imagination. Mais les palmistes, ils font quoi ? Ils mettent les palm sous l'oreiller, au cas où ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas fournir le miroir et la chaise vu que l'huissier est passé ce matin mais j'ai bien un bout de ruban qui traine et je suis très détendue


parfait le reste se bricole


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord. :love:
> Mais ça sert à quoi, d'avoir le kamasutra dans son palm?
> Les japonais, ils avaient les estampes. Ils les accrochaient dans les boudoirs et les chambres, ça stimulait leur imagination. Mais les palmistes, ils font quoi ? Ils mettent les palm sous l'oreiller, au cas où ?


Si ça fini pas à l'hosto le mien est d'en faire un schéma _après_


----------



## joanes (7 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi un légo?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

Moi qui pensais qu'un "Palm" ne servait finalement pas à grand chose... je vois les choses differemment d'un coup...    

Heu... l'écran est tactile sur ce truc ??    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord. :love:
> Mais ça sert à quoi, d'avoir le kamasutra dans son palm?
> Les japonais, ils avaient les estampes. Ils les accrochaient dans les boudoirs et les chambres, ça stimulait leur imagination. Mais les palmistes, ils font quoi ? Ils mettent les palm sous l'oreiller, au cas où ?


Ben non, tu regardes la chose avant et ensuite... tu improvises ...  tu te laisses guider par ton imagination :love: 
De nos jours avec les livres qui en parlent, c'est pas différent, non ?  on les met pas sous l'oreiller non plus mais plutôt sur la table de chevet  Le Palm c'est pas différent d'un bouquin dans ce cas-là.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais les palmistes, ils font quoi ? Ils mettent les palm sous l'oreiller, au cas où ?



sur le front du (de la) partenaire... façon lampe frontale ?!   

Moi qui pensait que les palms se mettaient aux pieds... (oui je sais... mais j'ai pas pu m'empecher celle là !  :rateau: )


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord. :love:
> Mais ça sert à quoi, d'avoir le kamasutra dans son palm?
> Les japonais, ils avaient les estampes. Ils les accrochaient dans les boudoirs et les chambres, ça stimulait leur imagination. Mais les palmistes, ils font quoi ? Ils mettent les palm sous l'oreiller, au cas où ?



Ben c'est un peu comme le petit livre du KAma Sutra..  non ???  

Et puis tu sais quoi.. mon Gugusse Violet...    c'est en couleurs...  et en plus la nuit pas besoin de chandelle...  ça brille, enfin tout doux... une tite lumière diffuse...     



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, tu regardes la chose avant et ensuite... tu improvises ...  tu te laisses guider par ton imagination :love:
> De nos jours avec les livres qui en parlent, c'est pas différent, non ?  on les met pas sous l'oreiller non plus mais plutôt sur la table de chevet  Le Palm c'est pas différent d'un bouquin dans ce cas-là.




Voilà MAcounette :love:   on va faire des adeptes... de La PAlmAttitude ©


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

pour moi la charte n'est pas respectée !! c'est nul !!
comment parler cul sans être vulgaire ?? 
à moins que je ne me trompe et qu'en fait vous fassiez allusion au plaisir charnel tel que dieu l'a voulu..........laissez -moi rire 
MUAHAHAHAHA
merci


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Voilà MAcounette :love:   on va faire des adeptes... de La PAlmAttitude ©


   
A ce propos... ton problème de synchro est-il résolu ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos... ton problème de synchro est-il résolu ?



La charte, bordel, la charte  ...     Mais que font les modos?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Les nuist doivent être chaudes pour les possesseurs de Palm 
Enfin ca en satisfait quelques uns 
Vive la pratique et l'inventivité


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos... ton problème de synchro est-il résolu ?


problème de conduit ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

tiens le message ci-dessus  me fait penser à cette phrase de Desproges qui disait à peu prêt :
_"... soliloquant tel un teckel trop court derrière une levrette affolante... "_  ...


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos... ton problème de synchro est-il résolu ?





 non...   mais je m'y mets ce soir... synchronisons...


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> problème de conduit ?


suffisamment grave pour consulter un forum spécialisé


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Les nuist doivent être chaudes pour les possesseurs de Palm
> Enfin ca en satisfait quelques uns
> Vive la pratique et l'inventivité



ya des coups de boules qui se perdent ....   (des rouges...  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de me prendre quelques petits points de réputation en moins pour ce post-là.
> 
> "Quelle hypocrisie... te plains pas d'avoir du boulot à modérer après..."
> 
> ...



était-ce un newbe ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya des coups de boules qui se perdent ....   (des rouges...  )


Oui, le Palm ça peut rapprocher aussi... (et je sais de quoi je parle...) _honni soit qui mal y pense_...


----------



## joanes (7 Mars 2005)

AH Chartre et sa Cathédrale










respectez la...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya des coups de boules qui se perdent ....   (des rouges...  )


remarque y en a des roses qui sont perdu pour la science


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un légo?


Je te remercie d'insister. Car la question reste posée !

Alors, la différence entre le clitoris et le légo, vous avez avancé ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie d'insister. Car la question reste posée !
> 
> Alors, la différence entre le clitoris et le légo, vous avez avancé ??



je donne ma langue au chat...  :rose:


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> était-ce un newbe ?



Non. Un valet de pique.


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

nan rien...  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie d'insister. Car la question reste posée !
> 
> Alors, la différence entre le clitoris et le légo, vous avez avancé ??



Non, je ne peux pas, la charte l'interdit...


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Allez, dis.... 


(pas toi, WebO, hein, avec tes cochoncetés....  )


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la différence entre le clitoris et le légo, vous avez avancé ??


La différence, je ne sais pas, mais une similitude : ce sont toujours les petites pièces les plus importantes qu'on a de la peine à trouver.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, dis....



Et tu penses à Mackie? Lui qui a vendu tout ces Schtroumpfs sur eBay...  :love:



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ce sont toujours les petites pièces les plus importantes qu'on a de la peine à trouver.



Oui, et Rezba sera d'accord avec moi.   _Ou ai-je mis la pelle du jardinier?_  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie d'insister. Car la question reste posée !
> 
> Alors, la différence entre le clitoris et le légo, vous avez avancé ??



C'est la même que celle du train électrique et des seins d'une femme ?


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est la même que celle du train électrique et des seins d'une femme ?



Encore un qui confond la douceur d'un téton charnu et la manette de son joystick...


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui confond la douceur d'*un téton charnu* et la manette de son joystick...



 c'est doux un téton charnu...  :rose:


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Palmasutra ?
> Ah m...., c'est un sujet pour golf et baloo, alors !


Ça fait un moment que ce message (pour les pressés, c'est en bas du post) est dans le tradada "Bonnes adresses" scotché en "Important" dans le forum ad hoc. Il n'y a qu'un nioub comme toi qui ne sait pas qu'il y a l'essentiel du monde numérique sur MacG. 

   

À+


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - quelle est votre position préférée ?
> - quel est votre gadget électronique le plus fantasmatique ?



Tu le sais bien pour moi voyons....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie d'insister. Car la question reste posée !
> 
> Alors, la différence entre le clitoris et le légo, vous avez avancé ??



Il n'y en a pas, ils sont tous les deux en plastique ... sauf le clitoris


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

meuh nan, "si vous savez pas retournez jouer aux lego"


----------



## joanes (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> meuh nan, "si vous savez pas retournez jouer aux lego"




AAHHHH D'ACCORD !!!!!!!!


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2005)

rezba   On vit une époque formidable. Une de mes amies numériques ...

C'est pourtant bien vrai ça !


----------



## loustic (7 Mars 2005)

Et le Palm du palmipède

il pète ou il pète pas ?


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la différence entre le clitoris et le légo, vous avez avancé ??



Tu veux parler de ce lego là?





par contre, le jour où ils feront un bill gates en lego, là on ne fera plus la difference entre un gland et un lego


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> par contre, le jour où ils feront un bill gates en lego, là on ne fera plus la difference entre un gland et un lego



Ben, faudrait sucer un légo pour voir...


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faudra sucer un légo pour voir...



le risque dans ce cas là, c'est d'avaler


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> par contre, le jour où ils feront un bill gates en lego, là on ne fera plus la difference entre un gland et un lego



Un gland ... Un gland ... C'est vite dit, il s'est pas si mal démerdé que ça, moi je trouve, j'aimerais assez disposer ne serait-ce que d'un millième de ce qu'il s'est mit dans les fouilles. Honnêtement, si tu veux lui trouver un nom d'oiseau, essaie autre chose (dans la famille des rapaces, peut être)


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un gland ... Un gland ... C'est vite dit, il s'est pas si mal démerdé que ça, moi je trouve, j'aimerais assez disposer ne serait-ce que d'un millième de ce qu'il s'est mit dans les fouilles. Honnêtement, si tu veux lui trouver un nom d'oiseau, essaie autre chose (dans la famille des rapaces, peut être)



c'etait uniquement pour filer la métaphore : clitoris/lego... gland/lego...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'etait uniquement pour filer la métaphore : clitoris/lego... gland/lego...



Alors là t'aurais du prendre quelqu'un d'autre, ch'sais pas, moi, le patron du PARC de XEROX, par exemple, qu'à laissé filer l'occasion de faire la fortune de sa boite dans les mains de Steve


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> son Palm©


On dit pas une palme ? 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> - connaissez-vous la diiférence entre un clitoris et un légo ?



Euh dis Rezba, tu veux des palmes, des vraies, parce que bon ...  j'veux pas dire mais ... on t'a connu en meilleure forme niveau tradada


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh dis Rezba, tu veux des palmes, des vraies, parce que bon ...  j'veux pas dire mais ... on t'a connu en meilleure forme niveau tradada


Bah, laisse le se remettre de sa (devrais-je dire "de ses" ?) découverte. La Palmasutra peut faire découvrir des horizons.



À+


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh dis Rezba,  j'veux pas dire mais ... on t'a connu en meilleure forme niveau tradada



Tu veux dire quoi, là?   le pousse pas a la retraite, le pauv' vieux. c'est cruel, les forums, passé un certain nombre de post, on te pousse vers la sortie...    
@rezba : t'inquiete pas, ta sainteté, on te trouveras bien un endroit où finir tes vieux jours.. ici , par exemple   
Quoique, si je continue comme ça, c'est moi qui vais me faire sortir a peine arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bah, laisse le se remettre de sa (devrais-je dire "de ses" ?) découverte. La Palmasutra peut faire découvrir des horizons.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



 c'est vrai tu as raison Bilbo, laissons-le 


_


ça lui passera 


_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai tu as raison Bilbo, laissons-le :rolleyes
> 
> _
> ça lui passera
> ...




hooooo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

que tu es belle lornette avec ton new avatar !!!!!    :love:


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas une palme ?



celle qui décore le revers de veston.. ?    mais il ne porte pas de veston...  sinon une belle robe violette...    

Et puis ça met un peu de rigolade ds ce bar... ces derniers temps un peu froid... et austère...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> que tu es belle lornette avec ton new avatar !!!!!    :love:



Euh ... :rose: ..tu vas me faire rougir ...







c'est malin :rose:


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

Vouaaaa ! Mais t'es très bien aussi sans ton cafsque !!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaa ! Mais t'es très bien aussi sans ton cafsque !!!  :love:



:rose:



mon  casfque c'est toujours ce [biiiip] de viking qui l'a !


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... :rose: ..tu vas me faire rougir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sans oublier ton petit tablier blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans oublier ton petit tablier blanc...



ellle est devenue la serveuse diablesse du bar ?    

les ivrognes ont interet a se tenir a carreaux !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

le superflu j'en fais mon affaire !!!!  


doublement curieux !!!!!


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Faut que je synchronise...   avec mon PAlm©...


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faudrait sucer un légo pour voir...






Un légo à bout rond alors...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ellle est devenue la serveuse diablesse du bar ?
> 
> les ivrognes ont interet a se tenir a carreaux !!!!!


Les carreaux comme les chaussures de Macelene ? :mouais:

 bon vous avez fini oui de critiquer mon avatar oui ? :mouais: ! :hein: c'est pas servir que je vais faire mais sévir ici et à coups de trident 

Et pi d'abord vous y connaissez rien en mode de diablotine ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon vous avez fini oui de critiquer mon avatar oui ? :mouais: ! :hein: c'est pas servir que je vais faire mais sévir ici et à coups de trident
> 
> Et pi d'abord vous y connaissez rien en mode de diablotine ! :rateau:






mais j'ai rien dit moi de mal  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 



oki, je vais ecrire 20 fois 

"je dirai plus des betises sur lornette la diablesse"       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de me prendre quelques petits points de réputation en moins pour ce post-là.



bienvenue au club   

moi, *c'est pour ça...*  

mon bouleur est moins intellectuel que le tien: "proutprout !"   

d'habitude sa copine vient ensuite... je l'attends


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Moi elle me plait bien la diablesse


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai rien dit moi de mal  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhooo j'rigolais !  

Mais bon :hein: quand même hein, c'est pas un tablier :mouais: ... capish ?


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon :hein: quand même hein, c'est pas un tablier :mouais: ... capish ?



Ah bon?  moi qui te trouvais assez excitante en petite soubrette. Encore un mythe qui s'effondre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon?  moi qui te trouvais assez excitante en petite soubrette. Encore un mythe qui s'effondre



Dis donc toi p'tit nouveau :mouais: je sais pas si t'as bien vu mais le p'tit truc pointu que je tiens dans mes petites mimines c'est un trident ... :mouais:

iou si ouate aïe mine ? :mouais:

 Lé où l'vieux* à un p'tit pour lui ici !   



_* A--k_


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2005)

Retour en grande forme dis moi 
C'est quoi ton secret  ?


----------



## Bilbo (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lé où l'vieux* à un p'tit pour lui ici !


Il se remet, il se remet. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Retour en grande forme dis moi
> C'est quoi ton secret  ?



 La charte madonna la charte


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi p'tit nouveau :mouais: je sais pas si t'as bien vu mais le p'tit truc pointu que je tiens dans mes petites mimines c'est un trident ... :mouais:
> 
> iou si ouate aïe mine ? :mouais:
> 
> ...



Je sais, mais je suis pas trop scarification/trou-trou dans ma peau que j'ai tant de mal a maintenir douce et veloutée. T'aurais pas plutot une cravache? (le bruit de la cravache sur une croupe delicate :love:  :love:  :love: )


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La charte madonna la charte



Ouais :mouais:

J'vais aller m'incrire sur des forums de botanique je crois !


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

LA diablotine a dit:
			
		

> Lé où l'vieux* à un p'tit pour lui ici !
> 
> * A--k



retranché dans son terrier...     




			
				l'AUtre Gugusse Violet...  a dit:
			
		

> Il se remet, il se remet.
> 
> À+




Ah bon ???   tu l'as vu Toi...    n'a pas trop perdu de poils...?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il se remet, il se remet.
> 
> À+



 bon va falloir penser à contacter les associations de consommateurs "Ne pas laisser ce jouet entre les mains des plus de (...)* ans" 

Ou bien :mouais: lancer un partenariat avec les maisons de convalescences ! 




_* respectons nos anciens, ne dévoilons pas leur âge !_


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon va falloir penser à contacter les associations de consommateurs "Ne pas laisser ce jouet entre les mains des plus de (...)* ans"



_Tiens j'aurais dit des moins de (...) ans..._


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lé où l'vieux* à un p'tit pour lui ici !
> 
> 
> 
> _* A--k_





			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il se remet, il se remet.



Apparment, il a du mal, qd meme


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaa ! Mais t'es très bien aussi sans ton cafsque !!!  :love:


j'allais l'dire mais elle vaencore m'engueuler


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lé où l'vieux à un p'tit pour lui ici !



Cesse de te sous-estimer : tu n'es pas un petit truc !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cesse de te sous-estimer : tu n'es pas un petit truc !



 Il est peut-être vieux, mais il a encore de la répartie !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

comme ça floude dans ce beau sujet technique


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais :mouais:
> 
> J'vais aller m'incrire sur des forums de botanique je crois !



Il paraît qu'il y a 9 mois d'essai gratuit


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Il est peut-être vieux, mais il a encore de la répartie !



hélas si, je vieillis... La preuve : c'était presque un compliment 


(A moins que "avoir de la répartie" signifie du côté de Pau "être en forme au réveil". Dans ce cas là, c'est encore pire que ce que tu imagines. Limite demande de permis de construire tous les matins ! )


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parfait le reste se bricole


     au fait,qq'un pourrait il m'affranchir sur le <<palm machin>> je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit et j'aimerais en savoir plus sur le palmasutra ,dans ce monde de perversions les plus immondes on n'est jamais assez bien informé !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> hélas si, je vieillis... La preuve : c'était presque un compliment
> 
> 
> (A moins que "avoir de la répartie" signifie du côté de Pau "être en forme au réveil". Dans ce cas là, c'est encore pire que ce que tu imagines. Limite demande de permis de construire tous les matins ! )



J'avais compris 

Non à Pau "avoir de la répartie" signifie "avoir de la répartie"  ... tu sais Pau c'est encore encore en France, bon au bout du bout de la France (comme dirait l'autre) mais quand même ! 
On parle à peu près le même langage, quoique je te conseille le dictionnaire si tu oses t'aventurer par ici , tout particulièrement le "Communiquer en béarn pour les nuls"


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> au fait,qq'un pourrait il m'affranchir sur le <<palm machin>> je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit et j'aimerais en savoir plus sur le palmasutra ,dans ce monde de perversions les plus immondes on n'est jamais assez bien informé !


c'est un gode plat avec écran tactile


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> au fait,qq'un pourrait il m'affranchir sur le <<palm machin>> je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit et j'aimerais en savoir plus sur le palmasutra ,dans ce monde de perversions les plus immondes on n'est jamais assez bien informé !


Tiens, le lien parfait pour les neuneu de ton espèce   

Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un Palm ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'avais compris
> 
> Non à Pau "avoir de la répartie" signifie "avoir de la répartie"  ... tu sais Pau c'est encore encore en France, bon au bout du bout de la France (comme dirait l'autre) mais quand même !
> On parle à peu près le même langage, quoique je te conseille le dictionnaire si tu oses t'aventurer par ici , tout particulièrement le "Communiquer en béarn pour les nuls"



Pour éviter les exceptions culturelles, il va falloir penser à en éditer plusieurs dans le même genre. Prévoir aussi la ratification de la Charte macgéenne des comportements indigènes et minoritaires. Le manuel de survie avec décodeur sera intégré au palm. Le kamasutra n'étant pas en option.


----------



## Amok (8 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Pau c'est encore encore en France



Voilà : j'aurais appris quelque chose aujourd'hui !


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Tiens-tiens.... Voila que notre objet érotico-technologique-à-nous est revenu sur les forums, avec son petit trident...!


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le lien parfait pour les neuneu de ton espèce
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un Palm ?


 oui,je sais ,je me suis fourvoyéé par mégarde et à l'insu de mon plein gré,ds la cour des grands,moi qui suis encore en grenouillère sur le net et nulle en mac,donc nioub,neuneu...
mais pas rancunière et puis même si je ne comprends pas tt,, vous me faites.bien rire et ça me distrait. je reconnais votre valeur ,sans vouloir faire de lèche, mais je ne peux pas tt de même 
rester tte seule ds mon coin ss prétexte que je ne fais pas partie de l'élite ,du ht de mon bac + 2
(trop lointain pour que je m'en souvienne),après une vie de labeuuuur et de dure lutte (pour ne pas trop s'écarter du sujet initial!)je n'ai pas eu le tps de me concocter un look d'intello!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2005)

rezba  a dit:
			
		

> Tiens-tiens.... Voila que notre objet érotico-technologique-à-nous est revenu sur les forums, avec son petit trident...!



Ceci n'est pas un palm !


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> oui,je sais ,je me suis fourvoyéé par mégarde et à l'insu de mon plein gré,ds la cour des grands,moi qui suis encore en grenouillère sur le net et nulle en mac,donc nioub,neuneu...
> mais pas rancunière et puis même si je ne comprends pas tt,, vous me faites.bien rire et ça me distrait. je reconnais votre valeur ,sans vouloir faire de lèche, mais je ne peux pas tt de même
> rester tte seule ds mon coin ss prétexte que je ne fais pas partie de l'élite ,du ht de mon bac + 2
> (trop lointain pour que je m'en souvienne),après une vie de labeuuuur et de dure lutte (pour ne pas trop s'écarter du sujet initial!)je n'ai pas eu le tps de me concocter un look d'intello!


Meeeeeeeeeeeehhh nan    tu es toujours la bienvenue ici, je te taquinais c'est tout  car tu es la première à dire que tu es neuneu, alors j'ai répondu sur le même ton. C'était pour rigoler.  promis-juré ! 

Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs j'aime beaucoup ton humour  si, si


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs j'aime beaucoup ton humour  si, si



Du genre : j'arrête (de poisson) ?

Effectivement, c'est à placer au Panthéon des citations qui méritent de servir de référence. D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas demander à Robert de la citer en exemple, dans son dico, à la définition humour.  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

j'a'ime bien le "-à-nous" ça fait communautaire, partage, etc...


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'a'ime bien le "-à-nous" ça fait communautaire, partage, etc...



Nous sommes une communauté, non ? Et philosophiquement parlant, je ne suis pas contre l'idée du partage.  Mais dans le à-nous, y'a aussi une notion identitaire. La mascotte, par exemple, est un truc identitaire. Et on dit "notre mascotte". C'est une patrimonialisation symbolique ! 

Lorna, elle est de taille à être notre mascotte. :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Du genre : j'arrête (de poisson) ?
> 
> Effectivement, c'est à placer au Panthéon des citations qui méritent de servir de référence. D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas demander à Robert de la citer en exemple, dans son dico, à la définition humour. :mouais:


T'es pas obligé d'être d'accord, heureusement d'ailleurs. :rateau:


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> , heureusement d'ailleurs. :rateau:



Comme tu dis si bien, heureusement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Et philosophiquement parlant*, je ne suis pas contre l'idée du partage.



Tu te mouilles pas trop, là


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

normal dans ce cas on se doit d'être protégé


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2005)

rezba modo monoceros a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes une communauté, non ? Et philosophiquement parlant, je ne suis pas contre l'idée du partage.  Mais dans le à-nous, y'a aussi une notion identitaire. La mascotte, par exemple, est un truc identitaire. Et on dit "notre mascotte". C'est une patrimonialisation symbolique !
> 
> Lorna, elle est de taille à être notre mascotte. :rateau:



Le narval (monodon monoceros) aussi dans le syle chose piquante. Toutefois Lorna a un avantage, elle en a deux de plus... de dents à son trident.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le narval (monodon monoceros) aussi dans le syle chose piquante. Toutefois Lorna a un avantage, elle en a deux de plus... de dents à son trident.



Note que ce charmant rongeur de la famille des érethizontidés ne manque pas de piquant(s) non plus, et pourtant, il est rarement élu "mascotte"


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Du genre : j'arrête (de poisson) ?
> 
> Effectivement, c'est à placer au Panthéon des citations qui méritent de servir de référence. D'ailleurs, je vais de ce pas demander à Robert de la citer en exemple, dans son dico, à la définition humour.  :mouais:


La charte ,bordel,la charte! On se moque pas des handicapés!


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Note que ce charmant rongeur de la famille des érethizontidés ne manque pas de piquant(s) non plus, et pourtant, il est rarement élu "mascotte"


  Il est vu de devant ou de derrière, là ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Il est vu de devant ou de derrière, là ?



Pourquoi ? Tu veux t'assoir ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> On se moque pas des handicapés!



Tu crois pas que tu commences à cumuler là ?  :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Tu veux t'assoir ?


Juste savoir s'il va me mordre si je le caresse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> Juste savoir s'il va me mordre si je le caresse.



evite à rebrousse poil


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2005)

Minou, minou...


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, elle est de taille à être notre mascotte. :rateau:


Tu m'étonnes. Avec ses avatars ramassés, j'avais tendance à lui dire "ma petite". Sans condescendance, hein ? Juste un constat empreint d'une certaine affection. Mais à l'évidence je me suis fourvoyé.



À+


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bilbo.



Ah bon ??


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> La charte ,bordel,la charte! On se moque pas des handicapés!



Ne pas se moquer des personnes handicapées alors qu'on le fait d'un "valide" serait une forme supplémentaire de discrimination à leur égard.

Donc, moi, je me moque d'eux, il n'y a pas de raison. Il en faut pour tout le monde.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà : j'aurais appris quelque chose aujourd'hui !


demande quand tu veux savoir ...  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens-tiens.... Voila que notre objet érotico-technologique-à-nous est revenu sur les forums, avec son petit trident...!



:mouais: Objet érotico-technologique-à-nous :mouais:
Dis rezbounet ..tu permets que je t'appelle comme ça hein ? t'aurais pas abusé de ton dernier p'tit jouet plastifié ?  :hein:

Pour info (y'à pas mal de nouveaux qui traînent par ici) ... 
 je suis pas un objet je marche pas à pile, pas plus qu'à face, on ne me branche pas non plus c'est pas mon secteur, je fais pas option vibro-masseur juste exceptionnellement Libro mateur(se) ...

:mouais: il fallait que ce soit dit ! :mouais:


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, elle est de taille à être notre mascotte. :rateau:


Gnagnagna  

(note à ceux que ça concerne) qui a parlé ?  j'ai deux noms  (fin de note)



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes. Avec ses avatars ramassés, j'avais tendance à lui dire "ma petite". Sans condescendance, hein ? Juste un constat empreint d'une certaine affection. Mais à l'évidence je me suis fourvoyé.



Avatar ramassés non mais oh  c'est pas parce que on t'a fait de grandes guiboles  qu'il faut que tu critiques les avatars des autres toi !  

:mouais: bon finalement les forums botaniques c'était mieux !


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas que tu commences à cumuler là ?  :rateau:


si peut être
un peu,mais pour trouver le ton juste il faut tater le terrain.enfin c'est pas tt ça ms avec vos conneries j'ai raté mon pot au feu,et si mon homme s'aperçoit que je me pochtronne tte la journée au bar plutôt que de faire mon boulot c'est un coup à être privée de partie de légos pour un moment
et à mon âge on aime bien jouer aux légos vu qu'on a oublié ce que s'était qu'un clitoris et à quoi ça servait


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On vit une époque formidable. Une de mes amies numériques (je n'ai pas dit virtuelle), me dit, l'autre jour, au détour d'une conversation, qu'elle dispose, dans son Palm©, de jipègues de toutes les positions classiques du kamasutra.
> Tout de suite, elle rajoute : "mais c'est pas très pratique dans le feu de l'action". :rateau:
> 
> Ça vous semble incroyable ? Pourtant, ce document en atteste, ce palm contient bien la dernière version de Tiger. Jugez par vous-même :
> ...



Ton amie numérique drague-t-elle avec son Palm & Sutra  ?


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> si peut être
> un peu,mais pour trouver le ton juste il faut tater le terrain.enfin c'est pas tt ça ms avec vos conneries j'ai raté mon pot au feu,et si mon homme s'aperçoit que je me pochtronne tte la journée au bar plutôt que de faire mon boulot c'est un coup à être privée de partie de légos pour un moment
> et à mon âge on aime bien jouer aux légos vu qu'on a oublié ce que s'était qu'un clitoris et à quoi ça servait




Mais faites la taire...


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> si peut être
> un peu,mais pour trouver le ton juste il faut tater le terrain.enfin c'est pas tt ça ms avec vos conneries j'ai raté mon pot au feu,et si mon homme s'aperçoit que je me pochtronne tte la journée au bar plutôt que de faire mon boulot c'est un coup à être privée de partie de légos pour un moment
> et à mon âge on aime bien jouer aux légos vu qu'on a oublié ce que s'était qu'un clitoris et à quoi ça servait



He bien ... tu prends vite le ton 

Pour le clitoris, je pense qu'on est plusieurs a pouvoir te mettre sur le chemin ...


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ... il faut tater le terrain.
> 
> ... oublié ce que s'était qu'un clitoris et à quoi ça servait.



Ben c'est pas gagné effectivement. :affraid: 

Enfin si tu comptes compenser par un pot au feu...


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le clitoris, je pense qu'on est plusieurs a pouvoir te mettre sur le chemin ...




Comptez pas sur moi. Il y a longtemps que j'ai arrêté de faire de l'humanitaire.

Demandez à Sonny, le social il connait bien


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

je crois qu'ici, contrairement à ce que sainte Catherine a l'air d'insinuer, tout le monde est extrêmement tolérant et prêt à tout accepter    
sauf une chose tout à fait insupportable : la geignardise (même simulée c'est dur    )


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'ici, contrairement à ce que sainte Catherine a l'air d'insinuer, tout le monde est extrêmement tolérant et prêt à tout accepter
> sauf une chose tout à fait insupportable : le geignardise (même simulée c'est dur    )


 
Dis donc tu _abrases_ en ce moment 
Moins direct que Sonny, mais peut-être plus efficace


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

ben c'est pas d'la tarte!!......Garçon!....une grenadine!


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est pas d'la tarte!!......Garçon!....une grenadine!




T'as raté ton pot-au-feu, ce serait dommage de rater la vaisselle. Allez... file


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'as raté ton pot-au-feu, ce serait dommage de rater la vaisselle. Allez... file


merci du conseil, d'autant que l'Homme va rentrer au nid,faudrait pas qu'il me trouve encore au zinc sinon panpan culcul et pas légos aller .....bye et à demain si<< gode>> le veut zen:


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ...  sinon panpan culcul et pas légos aller .....bye et à demain si<< gode>> le veut zen:



He bien voila on est la bonne voie pour trouver le ...

OK je m'en vais


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> He bien voila on est la bonne voie pour trouver le ...
> 
> OK je m'en vais


mission accomplie, vaisselle rangée, Homme tjs pas rentré:c'est promis Benito41 on va chercher pour le trouver, y finira bien par se manifester et j'aurai peut être
moins besoin de mitonner comme un chef pour  mériter ma partie de légos


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> mission accomplie, vaisselle rangée, Homme tjs pas rentré:c'est promis Benito41 on va chercher pour le trouver, y finira bien par se manifester et j'aurai peut être
> moins besoin de mitonner comme un chef pour  mériter ma partie de légos



Tu devrais cuisiner plus léger si tu veux pas qu'il s'endorme sur ton tas de légos.  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

le plastique c'est fantastique... le caoutchouc super doux....


----------



## Muti (8 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais cuisiner plus léger si tu veux pas qu'il s'endorme sur ton tas de légos.  :rateau:


   mais je connais d'autres jeux, tu sais,par ex. pour rester ds le brulant sujet qui nous tient à coeur;libellule posée sur un jonc et là je le tiens éveillé tte la nuit!Même après un mironton


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Ah, tiens, mes pages perso viennent d'être suspendues par l'équipe de modération de wanadoo, sans même que j'en sois prévenu par mail. Et la dernière image que j'ai posée était la photo du palm qui inaugure ce thread... 
Quelqu'un l'aurait signalé comme contenu illicite ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> mais je connais d'autres jeux, tu sais,par ex. pour rester ds le brulant sujet qui nous tient à coeur;libellule posée sur un jonc et là je le tiens éveillé tte la nuit!Même après un mironton



Ce qu'il y a de bien avec la vulgarisation du kamasutra aujourd'hui, c'est que tu peux trouver la même position avec autant de noms que tu aura peux trouver de sites en parlant. :affraid:  Mais bon, c'est assez imagé pour se faire une idée. 

Attention toutefois, les nuits sont encore longues...


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens, mes pages perso viennent d'être suspendues par l'équipe de modération de wanadoo, sans même que j'en sois prévenu par mail. Et la dernière image que j'ai posée était la photo du palm qui inaugure ce thread...
> Quelqu'un l'aurait signalé comme contenu illicite ?



Je vois que mon mail est bien arrivé.


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens, mes pages perso viennent d'être suspendues par l'équipe de modération de wanadoo, sans même que j'en sois prévenu par mail. Et la dernière image que j'ai posée était la photo du palm qui inaugure ce thread...
> Quelqu'un l'aurait signalé comme contenu illicite ?


Tu veux que j'utilise ma connexion ADSL Free pour te trouver un sondage sur la satisfaction des client Wanadoo ? Je veux bien te rendre ce service et ainsi tu pourras t'exprimer dans le calme et l'objectivité qui seyent à notre statut.


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens, mes pages perso viennent d'être suspendues par l'équipe de modération de wanadoo, sans même que j'en sois prévenu par mail. Et la dernière image que j'ai posée était la photo du palm qui inaugure ce thread...
> Quelqu'un l'aurait signalé comme contenu illicite ?


Tiens, s'il te faut de quoi illustrer ton premier post. 

sorti tout chaud de mon Palm


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Attention toutefois, les nuits sont encore longues...


Je préfère les nuits courtes, ça économise l'éclairage. 

À+


----------



## PommeQ (8 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que j'utilise ma connexion ADSL Free pour te trouver un sondage sur la satisfaction des client Wanadoo ? Je veux bien te rendre ce service et ainsi tu pourras t'exprimer dans le calme et l'objectivité qui seyent à notre statut.




Bilbo ... Demain tu offres le champagne ????


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que j'utilise ma connexion ADSL Free pour te trouver un sondage sur la satisfaction des client Wanadoo ? Je veux bien te rendre ce service et ainsi tu pourras t'exprimer dans le calme et l'objectivité qui seyent à notre statut.



Hihi, je viens de recevoir un mail pour participer à l'enquête de satisfaction client... Je vous laisse quelques minutes, c'est trop bon.... 

Oui Bilbo, j'accepte ta proposition.  

Macounette, merci.  :love:

Nato, j'aurais ta peau !


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nato, j'aurais ta peau !



Si t'aimes bien les mites c'est open.


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui Bilbo, j'accepte ta proposition.


Salaud.  Faut que je bosse un peu maintenant. Mais on est serviable ou on ne l'est pas. 

Google est mon ami.

À+

P.S. Je croyais que c'était toi qui déconnais avec ton lien dans le premier post. C'était quoi le visuel ?


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Salaud.  Faut que je bosse un peu maintenant. Mais on est serviable ou on ne l'est pas.
> 
> Google est mon ami.
> 
> À+



Tu es bon. :love:



> P.S. Je croyais que c'était toi qui déconnais avec ton lien dans le premier post. C'était quoi le visuel ?



Un truc terrible : la photo d'un palm affichant la position "Tiger" du PalmaSutra. Celle-là même que Macounette m'a gentiment mise en pièce attachée.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ami(e)s des gadgets numériques et de la libido maîtrisée, dites moi tout :
> - quelle est votre position préférée ?
> - quel est votre gadget électronique le plus fantasmatique ?
> - connaissez-vous la diiférence entre un clitoris et un légo ?




on blablate beaucoup mais a part la derniere question, 
personne a repondus aux autres


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Ah ! Y'en a une qui suit !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

c'est pas parce que je ne poste pas (pas au top là )
que je vous espionne pas !!!


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

je travaille...  mais je mettrai bien qqs miniatures...


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on blablate beaucoup mais a part la derniere question,
> personne a repondus aux autres


Oh ça va hein. Puisqu'on parle sérieusement allons y. 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> - quelle est votre position préférée ?


Celle que nous avons quand nous crions. :love:


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> - quel est votre gadget électronique le plus fantasmatique ?


Le rhéostat de la lampe de chevet. On ne sait jamais s'il va faire une lumière tamisée, un éclairage d'enfer ou des effets stroboscopiques. Une vraie merde, mais je l'adore. :love: :love:


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> - connaissez-vous la diiférence entre un clitoris et un légo ?


Moi je la connais. 

À+

P.S. pour robertav : À présent que ta curiosité est satisfaite, si tu satisfaisais la nôtre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Y'en a une qui suit !  :love:



C'est bien ce que je disais il n'y a pas de "mes" qui tienne !  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. pour robertav : À présent que ta curiosité est satisfaite, si tu satisfaisais la nôtre ?





il faut croire que tu y tiens vraiment !     

ou ta curiosité viens du fait que tu n'as jamais pu.... hem :rose: ...hum

bref tu vois......avec une italienne ?      :love:


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais il n'y a pas de "mes" qui tienne !  :mouais:  :rateau:



Allez, la panthère, répond donc aux questions, au lieu de tricoter les fils.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

vont finir par fusionner ce fil avec " Prenez votre pied ..." ...    
(Prenez votre Palm ?...  :rateau: )


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut croire que tu y tiens vraiment !


Ce n'est pas moi qui pose les questions et qui dis que personne n'y répond dans ce tradada. 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ou ta curiosité viens du fait que tu n'as jamais pu.... hem :rose: ...hum
> 
> bref tu vois......avec une italienne ?      :love:


Tu vas me faire rougir. :rose:

 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

bon, bon, je vais pas devoiler les coups boules recus


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu es bon. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Un truc terrible : la photo d'un palm affichant la position "Tiger" du PalmaSutra. Celle-là même que Macounette m'a gentiment mise en pièce attachée.



Y a aussi Jaguar et Panther ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vont finir par fusionner ce fil avec " Prenez votre pied ..." ...
> (Prenez votre Palm ?...  :rateau: )



Votre pied palmé ?


----------



## Bilbo (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon, je vais pas devoiler les coups boules recus


Je ne suis pas sûr de bien te suivre. 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> rezba a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Bilbo via les points discos a dit:
			
		

> Le nécessaire, je n'en doute pas.  Mais le superflu ?


Tu parles de ce coup de boule. 

   

Allez, l'Italienne, répond donc aux questions, au lieu de tricoter les fils. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Allez, l'Italienne, répond donc aux questions, au lieu de tricoter les fils.
> 
> À+





ben , je procede comme toute les italiennes    

et puis tu sais , la teorie est bien belle ,
mais la pratique encore plus !!!:rose:


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

'Tain, c'est chaud, l'Alsace !


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi Jaguar et Panther ?


Négatif :rateau: j'ai vu un Singe, un Eléphant, une Abeille et un Loup, mais le Tigre est le seul fauve.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, c'est chaud, l'Alsace !




oui ce soir c'est en positif : +3° ......et chez toi ?


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui ce soir c'est en positif : +3° ......et chez toi ?



Chez moi il fait plus que 3 en tous cas...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

tiens rezba modère le matche chelsea-barcelone


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

En tout cas, la bilbo, elle est bien chaude.


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens rezba modère le matche chelsea-barcelone




C'est vrai y'a foot ce soir. Merci SM


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai y'a foot ce soir. Merci SM


 6-2 ?? 
Ma copine de Brême doit pleurer...


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

- quelle est votre position préférée ?

j'ai feuilleté mon PalmaSutra ds mon bocal cet aprem en travaillant... j'ai retenu qqs positions...  je teste et en reparle ...  


- quel est votre gadget électronique le plus fantasmatique ?

Mon dos...  


- connaissez-vous la diiférence entre un clitoris et un légo ?

Oui ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, la bilbo, elle est bien chaude.




C'est pas le cas de la SM


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> - quelle est votre position préférée ?
> 
> j'ai feuilleté mon PalmaSutra ds mon bocal cet aprem en travaillant... j'ai retenu qqs positions...  je teste et en reparle ...


un quizz ?


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

url=





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le cas de la SM


 Tiens, SM, ma fille a trouvé un jeu pour toi. Sur jeux.com, bien sûr. 


Et devine quoi ? A la fin, elle est....


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un quizz ?



Nan ! Un _ban_c d'essai :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

rezbakia édite son post le vilain a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, SM, ma fille a trouvé un jeu pour toi. Sur jeux.com, bien sûr.



marche pô 

Bon ça marche  mais moi et le foot ...  j'ai quand même réussi à entrevoir l'issue 

y'à pas une version ...plus ... mâle  ?


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

pomme+R, darling...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> url=
> Tiens, SM, ma fille a trouvé un jeu pour toi. Sur jeux.com, bien sûr.
> 
> 
> Et devine quoi ? A la fin, elle est....


finalement c'est pas si nase le sport


----------



## PommeQ (9 Mars 2005)

Chui vert ... 50 penos et l'arbitre se desappe meme pas


----------

